# a rat birth!



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

my rat (Dawn) has given birth! after looking like she has swallowed a tennis ball for a week, i heard tiny squeaks and had a peak inside her box (i did not touch them just looked from outside the cage) and there where the fat little pink sausages! ugly but still so darn cute! she now has bread and milk and is a good mother!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh please piccies???

Btw sorry if you know this but rats are different to hamsters...mum won't kill the babies if you hold them. Not that I'm suggesting going in now...but you can handle them earlier.

What colours are you expecting? xx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

everything i have read has said dont touch them! i have bred hamsters and mice before and always just about resisted touching them! btw i have not bred her but she came to me pregnant as a 'job lot' with her husband (lenny) and a previous litter of 7 (the hooligans) but she will not be pregnant again! will take pics now. she is black with white paws and her husband is albino. the previous litter had 1 albino, 1 husky and the rest like mummy!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

just realised your rabbit (saffy) has the same name as my cat! good taste


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh bless her & her new kits
This may have some information useful to you
Breeding Guide
& advice on feeding the lactating doe
Shunamite Rats


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> everything i have read has said dont touch them! i have bred hamsters and mice before and always just about resisted touching them! btw i have not bred her but she came to me pregnant as a 'job lot' with her husband (lenny) and a previous litter of 7 (the hooligans) but she will not be pregnant again! will take pics now. she is black with white paws and her husband is albino. the previous litter had 1 albino, 1 husky and the rest like mummy!


Oh yeah hamsters and mice you can't but rats are more intelligent and more tolerant. Though new mums may attack you so be careful but they won't kill their babies.



lil_muppet said:


> just realised your rabbit (saffy) has the same name as my cat! good taste


:thumbup: and you!! xx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

taken on my phone about 5 mins ago


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow they are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

so ugly they are cute! now about an hour old!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

congrats on your new arrivals!


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

My rattie Moogie had babies in July and its right what Niki said you can handle them early on, we first handled the babies when they were just a couple of days old, here are some pics for you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As others have said hamsters need to be left to it but rats and mice are fine as long as the mother isnt stressed by your prescence. I havent bred rats but my mice had a couple of litters and I was advised to give her a day or two to get used to being a mum then take her away so she cant see what youre doing, rub your hands in her bedding so your hands smell like her then you can handle the babies after that. They are so cute, like little pink hippos:lol:.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Haha little nakey pink sausages...so cute though!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They are well cute.... What are you going to do with them all? x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> They are well cute.... What are you going to do with them all? x


Nothing cos Im going to steal them:thumbup:.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Nothing cos Im going to steal them:thumbup:.


Well there is a surprise.. hahah

I still keep thinking of adding another colour to my boys.... lol


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

they will be sold via adverts on the internet! if any one is interested? may as well start now lol


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, how sweet are they!?! :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> My rattie Moogie had babies in July and its right what Niki said you can handle them early on, we first handled the babies when they were just a couple of days old, here are some pics for you


Ohhhhh.....oh how adorable. :001_wub:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

had a clean out today and she had 7! i know its not a really large litter but still! and she still looks a little rotund lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bagsie the black one!! So so so so so so so so so so so so so so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Niki you are having 2 of my Yoshi's babies arent u ?? :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes and the black one!! You're not the only one allowed a big ratty family :arf:

Btw...Miss Daisymoo....you owe us recent piccies!!!!!! You seeing the colours yet? xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yes and the black one!! You're not the only one allowed a big ratty family :arf:
> 
> Btw...Miss Daisymoo....you owe us recent piccies!!!!!! You seeing the colours yet? xx


Btw..."you owe us" means...please may I see some pics?  xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Yes and the black one!! You're not the only one allowed a big ratty family :arf:
> 
> Btw...Miss Daisymoo....you owe us recent piccies!!!!!! You seeing the colours yet? xx


:lol::lol::lol:

No piccies yet ,Yoshi hasnt given birth yet but anyday now!!! She looks like a little barrel


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> No piccies yet ,Yoshi hasnt given birth yet but anyday now!!! She looks like a little barrel


*Hides her head in shame* Oh yeah...I thought you said she had given birth and the pics u posted earlier in this thread were hers....take it you don't know the colours yet then  xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> *Hides her head in shame* Oh yeah...I thought you said she had given birth and the pics u posted earlier in this thread were hers....take it you don't know the colours yet then  xx


No not yet :lol: I will let you know as soon as she has them, cant wait!!!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Daisymoo said:


> No not yet :lol: I will let you know as soon as she has them, cant wait!!!


What's your guesstimate as to when she's gonna give birth ? x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> What's your guesstimate as to when she's gonna give birth ? x


I think it will be sometime over this weekend


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Daisymoo said:


> I think it will be sometime over this weekend


Whoa, so soon! Better start charging your camera now  x


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Whoa, so soon! Better start charging your camera now  x


Just bought some new batteries so I am all set


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can't wait for those pics too  xx


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

ok i had a clean out today soooo I HAVE PICTURES. not sure on sexes yet but i have 7 including .... 6 REX'S!!! thought they had mights because the fur was weird but they have an even covering of fur and one baby is 'normal' then i looked closely and realised they had curly wiskers!! neither mum or dad are rex's??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwww again gorgeous!! Congrats on a very full but cute house! xx


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful babies! :001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Awwwe I want a rex!!!!:001_wub:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

if anyone is interested in them then let me know by pm! obviously not ready yet tho


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

They will be hairless likely, they will lose more fur as they get older.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

omg really? i really dont want hairless rats and was going to keep a female to keep dawn company but if they are naked rats then that is not an option as i think they are wrong!:frown:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Thats why its not recommended to breed from rats of unknown backgrounds, as they could be carrying anything.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

she came to me already mated! so i presume lennie is the father


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

update! 2 days off 4 weeks old and god they have grown!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

My gosh I love nakkies....it's a good thing you live so far away because I'm not allowed any more rats for the time being >.<


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

so they are deffo naked then?


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

They do look as though they'll lose that fur after their baby moult, yes...do you really dislike nakeds that badly?


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah! it sounds horrible but i never ment to have rat babies in the first place!! they are just furless and *shudders* hopfully they will all find good homes!! my manager wants 3 to sell at work and we always make sure animals go to good homes and am not scared of refusing sale.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh if I was allowed more I'd have a rat train organized >.<


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

aww! you could try!! you can never have to many rats as long as they are all really well looked after!!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

That's the problem lol - I have 12, which when it comes to £20 of food a fortnight, separate playtimes and 3x a week cleanouts is more than enough for me at the moment. 

I'm trying to get all my males living together again, and I've gotten a 4-rat cage for my girls so that I physically can't get anymore lol Not to mention OH will kill me XD


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww you can't dislike them!! Lol! They are beautiful!! xx


----------

